# Multi-kid feeder



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

I may be way behind on the times :crazy, but I just wanted to share that the feeder from Hoegger's is a lifesaver for me. I love to bottle feed the newborns at first, but several babies in one week has made me quite thankful for this feeder. I have gotten them on it by the time they are a day old. If they can stand up, they can use it. It will hold the Pritchard Nipple and the bigger ones. You don't have to wait for them to be strong enough to suck up a long tube.

The only thing is it does leak a little. Has anyone else used this, and does your's leak a little? Or am I putting it together wrong? Not enough leaking to make me ever stop using it.

Hope this will help somebody else that is feeding non-stop all day long. :biggrin

Wendy


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

From what I have heard from others the leaking is the big problem with these gravity fed feeders. You end up with a big mess, especially after those nipples get weaker and weaker as it gets older. If you start them with a short bucket fixed like a regular lamb bar they get used to it really quick.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I use lambars rather than the Hoegger style kid feeders. 

Multi-kid feeding is a lifesaver. We feed free choice pasteurized goat milk. I have small lambars that I use when they are a day old until they get the hang of it then I move them to the regular size lambars. Works like a charm. 

Sara


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I switched from the Hoegger feeder to the lambar because the nipples constantly have to be replaced because they leak once the kids start chewing on them.

Sara's baby lambars are adorable! I am stealing that idea this year for sure :biggrin

Christy


----------



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

Would anyone like to feel me in on Sara's lambars? Is it already posted on here? I've made several small ones as starter lambars, but having them on it at a day old, never. More like around 7 days old.

Thanks for replies! Just wish they were fixable. 

Wendy


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Wendy,

I just made mini lambars out of 1 gallon pails. The tubes are shorter and the milk is at the level of the nipple so therefore it is easier for the babies to suck the milk up through the tubes. I hang the lambars in my baby pens.

I don't know if there is a photo posted somewhere on the forum. If not, I will take a picture of one this evening and post it for you.

Sara


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

In WalMart you can get those rubbermaid type plastic containers with lids that hold cereal and make a lambar out of it also for the little ones. I have one that I put 2 nipples on and bungie corded it to the inside of the little pen when they are first born. It sits flat against the fence.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I use a lambar here to. They are life savers! 

I do bottle feed colostrum to the kids, too make sure they get enough. I'm paranoid. lol Once the colostrum is used, I start them on the lambar with goats milk.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

same here but am making the board with an ice chest this year instead of a bucket. have the pattern if anyone want it will post


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, Sondra...post the pic. and plans. I saw it in a photo from WR but didn't REALLY look at it.
Kaye


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Who was it on here who made the foldgers coffee can mini lambars? We copied that for new babies It workd well. little tiny 7 inch or so tube.


----------



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

wendon817 said:


> Would anyone like to feel me in on Sara's lambars?


I'm laughing at myself this morning at my use of feel. Sorry, totally exhausted!

Thanks again everyone for the ideas. The feeder leaked worse this morning than it ever has. Will go back to the tubing but shorter.

Wendy


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes, Sondra please post the plans for that feeder. There was a article on the cooler lambars in UCN or DGJ not long ago and they had the lamb bar nipples on the side of the cooler I thought ?? But I couldn't really tell. When y'all go to free feed on the lambar like this do you feed the cold milk right from the start? I was just thinking when I start kidding in February it is going to be awful cold for those new babies to drink cold milk right off. I thought about giving it to them warm until they got older and the weather was a little warmer then slowly change to the cold. How do y'all do it. :shrug


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://khimairafarm.com/Kids.htm 
above is made from a rubber maid tub.

Don't know where I found this but this is what I am making.










However I will be using wood below and not metal


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow Sondra, that's pretty cool ! Would you set in on a bench or something to get it to the required height? I would think that it would sag if just clamped on one side.. ?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yes the cooler will be set on a bench which of course we will build out of old sign board


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

That is a good idea with the ice chest. OK Sondra I want to see that when you get it made. I am thinking that would keep the milk a little better in our heat then just the bucket.
Theresa


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I was looking back and the May 2008 issue of UCN was the one that had the free feeding cold milk article and pictures in it. If any one wanted to look at it.


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Help me understand the purpose of the baffles. Are they used to separate the kids and nipples?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I think what the deal is with the baffle is that with those lambar nipples you are going to have to have something thin enough that when you pop the nipple through ( like on a lambar bucket you stick the nipple through the back side of the drilled hole then pull it to lock it in). You couldn't do that with a cooler because of the thick walls. So you would have to put something on the outside of the cooler to drill holes in and mount so the nipples would work right. Clear as mud??? :/ :biggrin


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep and the baffles as they are called I don't believe are necessary as think it is only to separate noses and so they can't knock each other off the nipple. So tis kind of a choice if you want to mess with putting them in. Just make sure that the holes in the chest itself are a tight fit to the tubing or you will have flies in the milk.


----------

